# New Adds?



## Dan (Aug 25, 2011)

Seems that there are more advertisements now on the top banner. I thought that the contributor status meant we didn't have to see these? Anyone care to enlighten me as to whats going on?


----------



## technomancer (Aug 25, 2011)

Alex is the only one that knows and/or controls the ads so your best bet is to PM him


----------



## Sofos (Aug 25, 2011)

ANSWER: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/ge...h-american-headlining-touring-package-ad.html


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 26, 2011)

I have ad-block running and the Periphery Tour one still shows. Hell, it succeeds- it's perfectly appropriate for the site and is of interest to the many site-goers, unlike some of the other random ones that have popped-up in the past.


----------



## ittoa666 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think the add by 777 symbol looks good.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 27, 2011)

my guess is it isnt an ad, as much as one would normally be, but a hyperlinked picture. just like if you embed one on myspace, click it, it takes you to a different location


----------

